# 28l nano.



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my new nano, 
Tank Size: 40x24x29.
Volume: 28 liters.
Plants: Ceratopteris cornuta,Hygrophila polysperma,Microsorum pteropus
Pistia stratiotes, Riccia fluitans,Sagittaria subulata and Vesicularia dubyana.
Fish/Animals: Endlers.
Materials: Mixed gravel, driftwood,oakleaves and some cones.
Lighting: Home made, 25w
Filtration: Rena filstar i1.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

are those real leaves? won't they be rotting in a very short time?


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, oakleaves are the best leaves to use in aquariums, they dont rotten so fast compared to other kinds of leaves.


----------



## RadaR (Mar 3, 2007)

That tank is gorgeous. I would very much like a tank similar to it.
Brilliant work.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I really like the natural look to it.


----------



## Velvetdragon (Feb 28, 2007)

Blacksunshine said:


> are those real leaves? won't they be rotting in a very short time?


Some people soak oak leaves or Indian Almond Leaves (considered better) in their tank to soften the water, make it more acidic, and release tannins. For bettas, this is beneficial. Usually, the leaves are soaked until the water is lightly colored, then removed and used again later. Other people buy the pre-made "teas" such as Black Water Extract, IAL extract, or Atison's Betta Spa.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, leaf litter substrate is the only way to keep some crayfish/crabs/shrimp happy, like some South american macros. they do rot though.


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, im really pleased with myself, and the leaves made that little final touch


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, the tank looks great, I really like the natural feel to it  The oak leaves look nice in there. Have you considered shrimp such as RCS for your tank? They would love those leaves


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

I alreday have rcs in my 54l tank, and i want some other kind of shrimp in the 28, something like WP or CR.


----------



## Kathryn002 (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovely nano tank. Is very natural especially with the leaves. How many endlers do you have?


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

For the moment only 7 females, im going to sell them and put some galaxys there instead.


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Update.


----------

